# has anybody use big bud



## gqone333 (Mar 5, 2006)

im using 
big bud advance nutreins how many times do i use it a week
phosphorous 10.0%
soluble potash 40.0%
magnesium 7.0%
0-10-40


----------



## SmokeStar21 (Mar 8, 2006)

what is that avatar of? Is is pastor ma$e


----------



## massproducer (Mar 20, 2006)

Just use the big bud with your regular feeding schedule, in weeks 2,3 and 4 of flower, then switch to overdrive for weeks 5 and 6, with a flush till the end, if you have an 8 week strain


----------

